# Fashion Advice!



## Psycho Steve (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking we should maybe have a fashion advice section of the forums?

Anywho, I need some new shoes and would like some opinions. I usually wear jeans and want something that goes with them. I'd usually go for sneakers but was thinking maybe more formal shoes this time? I'm 20 years old if that makes a difference..

I was thinking something like this:

http://www.designerwholesalesources.com/images/discount-mens-shoes.jpg

What do you all think? Hoping someone has better fashion sense than I do :crazy:


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Heels and boots both look nice with jeans. It depends whether you want comfort or style, or both. I like ankle boots as well, originally I thought they were stupid and ugly, but I tried a pair on and actually really liked them. I think the best thing to do is wear some jeans into a shoe store and try on several different styles. Theres no use looking online because you might never find a similar pair in real life and end up in a frustrating search for something that doesn't exist. I wanted a cameo necklace with a lady on it, and I have had no luck. Apparently every other girl liked the sound of that too.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

chickydoda said:


> Heels and boots both look nice with jeans. It depends whether you want comfort or style, or both. I like ankle boots as well, originally I thought they were stupid and ugly, but I tried a pair on and actually really liked them. I think the best thing to do is wear some jeans into a shoe store and try on several different styles. Theres no use looking online because you might never find a similar pair in real life and end up in a frustrating search for something that doesn't exist. I wanted a cameo necklace with a lady on it, and I have had no luck. Apparently every other girl liked the sound of that too.


I don't think @Psycho Steve is looking for a pair of heels... :wink:


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh, lolz I didn't follow the link. I'm a bit dumb sometimes haha.


----------



## Psycho Steve (Oct 9, 2010)

Hahaha, that made me laugh so thanks =D.

The rest is good advice though!

Not huge on trying on loads of shoes though, damn fashion is pain huh?


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol, I only usually try on about five pairs, because I fall in love with half of them, and don't want to tempt myself more than I need to. Sometimes I've gone dress shopping or whatever with mum, and we've liked two outfits so much, we brought both, even though we were only looking for one! personal preference I guess, my friend is such a perfectionist, she was looking for a pair of white skinny jeans, and she tried on about six pairs, and narrowed it down to two she liked that were on different ends of the mall. She tried the final two pairs on about four times, comparing them in different ways... lets just say shopping with her isn't alot of fun! Maybe I'm not picky enough.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh you're a dude? Lol, please for the love of God, don't wear high heels. Some boots are okay. I can't really give you any advice then, I know nothing about mens clothing or fashion and I've never had a boyfriend to practice on. All I know is that Corduroy pants are horrible, and if I see someone I love wearing them, I will burn them. That is all!


----------



## Psycho Steve (Oct 9, 2010)

chickydoda said:


> Oh you're a dude? Lol, please for the love of God, don't wear high heels. Some boots are okay. I can't really give you any advice then, I know nothing about mens clothing or fashion and I've never had a boyfriend to practice on. All I know is that Corduroy pants are horrible, and if I see someone I love wearing them, I will burn them. That is all!


Hehe, I am a dude yes!

I'm not massively into fashion or anything, just don't want to look like a dork


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol it was pretty hilarious wasn't it? I am so bad at noticing details sometimes. My mum (ISTJ) often laughs about how I can walk past something 1500 times and not notice its there.

Fashion is personal. Dress how you wanna dress. If you want inspiration, visit the fashion threads in each forum. There are some really great styles out there. I will come back to this thread later, I promise, I just feel a bit busy at the moment.

Replying to lots of people on these boards, and organising TWO birthday parties for myself. I'm moving back to NZ next month in time for my real birthday, but I had already made plans here and I really wanted to go through with them... turns out visiting a themepark is more expensive than I thought and it looks like none of my friends will be able to come to that part  Luckily I'm having a special dinner after that which lots of people are keen on joining.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey you're an ENFP too! I'm guessing that means you don't mind my random waffling?


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

chickydoda said:


> Heels and boots both look nice with jeans. It depends whether you want comfort or style, or both. I like ankle boots as well, originally I thought they were stupid and ugly, but I tried a pair on and actually really liked them. I think the best thing to do is wear some jeans into a shoe store and try on several different styles. Theres no use looking online because you might never find a similar pair in real life and end up in a frustrating search for something that doesn't exist. I wanted a cameo necklace with a lady on it, and I have had no luck. Apparently every other girl liked the sound of that too.



That just made my day!!! :laughing:


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

saltare said:


> That just made my day!!! :laughing:


 Glad to hear it. Observation is clearly not one of my strong points.


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

How about these ?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

The shoes would look great on a 40 year old in a business suit; but not a 20 year old wearing jeans.

The above poster had some great suggestions.


----------



## Psycho Steve (Oct 9, 2010)

Really, nothing like these?

http://www.julesb.co.uk/menswear-1/...jeffery-west-black-line-654064-98580_zoom.jpg

Oh, yeah well I don't mind sneakers but they so often end up looking dirty and tatty before too long


----------



## Psycho Steve (Oct 9, 2010)

chickydoda said:


> Hey you're an ENFP too! I'm guessing that means you don't mind my random waffling?


Hehe, of course not! I do like to waffle. More so in person rather than on computer though, not sure why- maybe that makes me lazy at typing? What do you think?

Mmmm, I want some waffles now  with syrup, tasty syrup.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

This link may help:

Men's Shoes to Wear With Jeans


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Psycho Steve said:


> Thinking we should maybe have a fashion advice section of the forums?
> 
> Anywho, I need some new shoes and would like some opinions. I usually wear jeans and want something that goes with them. I'd usually go for sneakers but was thinking maybe more formal shoes this time? I'm 20 years old if that makes a difference..
> 
> ...



What's the fit of jeans? If you want to ease in a more classic look into your wardrobe and match it with jeans I'd go with something like these: 

UrbanOutfitters.com > Bed Stu Wingtip Oxford

UrbanOutfitters.com > Bed Stu Quarter Oxford

Try oxfords. These are catered to younger gens and different materials were used so it looks more casual but still classic. 

It's will still look appropriate with jeans. The texture alone will be easy transition for you--- It won't look like you're trying too hard. 

The one you posted looks bulky to me--- I'd opt to dress my man in these: 

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=47286&vid=1&pid=547907&scid=547907002

It's sleeker than your pick IMO.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

@Monkey King . Those Bed stu quarters are a great looking shoe. They have shape and contrast.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> @Monkey King . Those Bed stu quarters are a great looking shoe. They have shape and contrast.



Yeh, I thought so too. I'm actually looking for one for myself for when I have to run around. Heels are killers during prep time for an event. I went 12 hours once on 4 inch heels. Yep, couldn't feel my toes the next day.


----------

